# Tiefbrunnensteuerung druckgeregelt



## wincc (7 April 2008)

HI ich soll eine bereits von mir erbaute Anlage modifizieren

Es handelt sich um eine Tiefbrunnensteuerung mit 4 Tiefbrunnen (je ca 100m tief. auf 70m hängt eine "Tauchpumpe" mit 30kW)

Diese 4 Pumpen speisen ein Ringnetz aus dem Wasser für Prozesskühlung, Kesselhaus (Dampferzeugung) und Sprinkleranlage entnommen wird. 

In dieser Ringleitung die ca 500-800m lang sein dürfte mit einem Durchmesser von ca 150mm soll nun der Druck konstant auf 5,5 Bar gehalten werden. 

Die Visu erfolgt über WinCC5.1 Ethernet mit Glasfaser. Die 4 Brunnen werden  jeweils einer 3142DP  gesteuerert.  Anbindung ans Netzwerk per CP343. 

3 der Brunnen sind mit Frequenzumrichtern ausgestattet und einer Umschaltung auf Stern-Dreieck Betrieb. 1 Brunnen ist nur Stern-Dreieck betreibbar. Desweiteren hat jeder Brunnen eine Not-Zuschaltung per Schlüsselschalter bei dem die SPS Ausgänge abgekoppelt werden und die Pumpen direkt in Stern-Dreieck anlaufen (Sprinklernachspeisung)
Jeder Brunnen besitzt einen Druckfühler und eine Wasseruhr mit Impulsaufnehmer zur Wassermengenerfassung. Im Kesselhaus sitzt ein weiterer Druckaufnehmer über den ich derzeit den Druck konstant halte.
Auswahl eines Brunnens per WinCC der dann per Frequenzumrichter über diesen Druckfühler 5.5 Bar konstant hällt


Habe die Steuerung vor 1 Jahr bereits sohin modifiziert das ich Daten von Steuerung zu Steuerung senden kann. Wenn gewünscht 2 Brunnen gleichzeitig über den Leitfühler regeln lasse und bei Druckunterschreitung von 2 Bar den Stern-Dreieckbrunnen bis Zur Quittierung durch das Bedienpersonal zuschalte. 


Die Neue Forderung: 
Auswahl eines "Leitbrunnens" der die Grundlast übernimmt.
Weiterhin 5.5 Bar Sollwert. Automatische Zu und Abschaltung der Brunnen da die benötigten Wassermengen stark schwanken. (Sommer zb mehr Kühlung , Winter mehr Dampf) Der Druckfühler im Kesselhaus wird weiterhin als "Leitdruck" benutzt.

Nun weis ich überhaupt nicht wie ich das realisieren soll 

Habs versucht über den Reglerausgang und die anderen Brunnen Stufenweise zugeschalten. funzt aber eher schlecht als recht. 

Hat jemand vll ne idee?


----------



## crash (7 April 2008)

*denkanstoss*

stell dir mal vor du musst die pumpen manuell steuern.
du schaust auf das manometer und schaltest die pumpen manuell zu und ab.
wann schaltest du welche pumpe zu?
wann schaltest du welche pumpe ab?
da musst du ansetzen und das in S7 umsetzen. fertig


----------



## wincc (7 April 2008)

crash schrieb:


> stell dir mal vor du musst die pumpen manuell steuern.
> du schaust auf das manometer und schaltest die pumpen manuell zu und ab.
> wann schaltest du welche pumpe zu?
> wann schaltest du welche pumpe ab?
> da musst du ansetzen und das in S7 umsetzen. fertig



Mir Klar 

Nur wenn ich schwellwerte festlege bei denen die Pumpen zuschalte fällt mir bei zugeschalter Pumpe sofort wieder die Pumpe heraus weil der Grenzwert unterschritten wird. Auch eine größere Hysterese bringt nicht den gewünschten erfolg. 

Ein weiteres Problem ist das die Frequenzumrichter eine zuschaltdauer von ca 7 sekunden haben und derzeit der Wert evtl schon wieder unterschritten wird. Oder bei zu starken Druckabfall der Sterndreieckbrunnen zuschaltet. 
Dann steigt mein Druck auf 10 Bar und alle Frequenzumrichter schalten ab. 
...


----------



## vierlagig (7 April 2008)

zu- und abschalten ist hier vielleicht nicht unbedingt das mittel der wahl, vorallem weil du ja schon die FU´s da hast ... nutze sie  ... drehzahl macht druck oder eben keinen druck, man bräuchte halt die pumpenkennlinien um da genauere aussagen treffen zu können ... und mit dem S-D-Brunnen evtl. die grundlast fahren ...


----------



## Junior (7 April 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> Mir Klar
> 
> Nur wenn ich schwellwerte festlege bei denen die Pumpen zuschalte fällt mir bei zugeschalter Pumpe sofort wieder die Pumpe heraus weil der Grenzwert unterschritten wird. Auch eine größere Hysterese bringt nicht den gewünschten erfolg.
> 
> ...


 
Kann man da nicht auf der Entnahmeseite irgendwie einen Schieber dämpfen oder irgendwie anders die Druckschwankungen etwas sanfter gestalten?

Normalerweise ist es sinnvoll eine Anlage Hardwaremäßig erstmal zum Laufen zu bringen bevor man anfängt zu automatisieren.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit währe, soweit möglich, Entnahmesituationen in die SPS einfließen zu lassen sodas die Steuerung agiert anstatt zu reagieren. Die endgültige Regelung müßte natürlich weiterhin über den Druck gemacht werden.

MfG Günter.


----------



## Ludewig (7 April 2008)

Auch da gehört ein ausreichend dimensionierter Windkessel / Druckspeicher 'rein, alternativ ein Überdruckventil. Eine Druckregelung nur über die Pumpendrehzahl ist m.E. Unsinn.

Wenn die Grundlast kleiner als die Leistung der SD-Pumpe sein kann, dann kann diese keine Grundlast übernehmen, da man sie vermutlich nur begrenzt oft starten darf.

Juniors Aussage zur Automatisierung trifft den Kern. Es hört sich so  an, als stimmt die Hardware noch nicht.


----------



## wincc (7 April 2008)

Die Hardware stimmt mit Sicherheit nicht!

Der Leitungsring ist ist vom Kern her sicherlich 30 Jahre alt und wurde oft erweitert und abgeändert. Der Kunde will nichts an der Hardware ändern da er in 5 Jahren eh ein neuer Kreislauf gebaut wird. ...  Bis dahin bin ich der "Depp" ders richten soll =).

Der Kreislauf hat mehrere Entnahmestellen die unabhängig voneinander Arbeiten. Teilweise auch mit Drucküberwachungen die Anlagenteile abschalten. Also kann hier eher schlecht eingegriffen werden.


Minimalfrequenz der Pumpen ist ca 25Hz da danach die Eigenkühlung der Pumpe laut hersteller zu gering wäre. Pumpenleistung kann man aber erst so ab 30-32 Hz erwarten. 

Die Stern-Dreieckpumpe darf nur 4 mal pro Stunde gestartet werden. 
Und die Grundlast sinkt öfters unter das vermögen der SD-Pumpe.
Daher kann ich sie nur als "Not-Pumpe" falls alles abschmiert einsetzen.


Habe heute ein bisschen experimentiert und anscheinend reichen im winter 1 - 2 Pumpen und im Sommer 2 - 3 Pumpen so das ich die SD Pumpe wirklich nur als Reserve benutzen kann. 

Weiterhin habe ich enddeckt das Im Rohrsystemdruckabweichungen sind. was ich mir nicht erklären kann.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 April 2008)

Hallo wincc,



wincc schrieb:


> ...Diese 4 Pumpen speisen ein Ringnetz...


Den Begriff "Ringnetz" darf man wörtlich nehmen? Es ist also ein Ring aus Rohrleitungen mit verteilten Einspeise- und Entnahmestellen?



wincc schrieb:


> Die Hardware stimmt mit Sicherheit nicht!...Der Kreislauf hat mehrere Entnahmestellen die unabhängig voneinander Arbeiten.....Weiterhin habe ich enddeckt das Im Rohrsystemdruckabweichungen sind. was ich mir nicht erklären kann.


Ich bin zwar nicht der Hydrauliker, vermutlich arbeiten die Pumpen jedoch "gegeneinander". Das kannst du mit der besten Regelung nicht verhindern.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## wincc (7 April 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo wincc,
> 
> Den Begriff "Ringnetz" darf man wörtlich nehmen? Es ist also ein Ring aus Rohrleitungen mit verteilten Einspeise- und Entnahmestellen?
> 
> ...



Ja Ringnetz kann man wörtlich nehmen

die speisestellen der 4 brunnen sind auch verteilt ... bisher arbeiten aber nur 1 bzw 2 pumpen gleichzeitig mit dem selben Stellsignal des Druckreglers


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 April 2008)

Vielleicht würde eine Kaskadenregelung Sinn machen? Druckfühler hast du ja an den Einspeisestellen. Dann bekäm jede Einspeisestelle nicht das Stellsignal des Führungsreglers (Heizhaus), sondern einen Sollwert, berechnet aus diesem Stellsignal. Dann hättest du zumindest schon einmal gleiche Drücke an den (jeweils aktiven) Einspeisestellen. Die Folgeregelungen könnten event. sogar die FUs übernehmen. Der Brunnen der nur SD-Schaltung hat, passt allerdings garnicht ins Konzept.

Wenn ein Brunnen die Grundlast übernimmt, übernehmen folglich die anderen der Reihe nach die Folgelast. Können die denn dann gegen den Druck der Grundlastpumpe überhaupt noch einspeisen? Geht doch garnicht, oder?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## wincc (7 April 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Vielleicht würde eine Kaskadenregelung Sinn machen? Druckfühler hast du ja an den Einspeisestellen. Dann bekäm jede Einspeisestelle nicht das Stellsignal des Führungsreglers (Heizhaus), sondern einen Sollwert, berechnet aus diesem Stellsignal. Dann hättest du zumindest schon einmal gleiche Drücke an den (jeweils aktiven) Einspeisestellen. Die Folgeregelungen könnten event. sogar die FUs übernehmen. Der Brunnen der nur SD-Schaltung hat, passt allerdings garnicht ins Konzept.
> 
> Wenn ein Brunnen die Grundlast übernimmt, übernehmen folglich die anderen der Reihe nach die Folgelast. Können die denn dann gegen den Druck der Grundlastpumpe überhaupt noch einspeisen? Geht doch garnicht, oder?
> 
> ...



Die restlichen können speisen funktioniert

Das mit der Kaskadenregelung hört sich super an 

wie wäre das zu realisieren?


----------



## nade (8 April 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> Die Hardware stimmt mit Sicherheit nicht!
> 
> Der Leitungsring ist ist vom Kern her sicherlich 30 Jahre alt und wurde oft erweitert und abgeändert. Der Kunde will nichts an der Hardware ändern da er in 5 Jahren eh ein neuer Kreislauf gebaut wird. ...  Bis dahin bin ich der "Depp" ders richten soll =).
> 
> ...



Frage.. Warum soll die Stern-Dreieeck-Pumpe nur 4* pro stunde GEstartet werden?
Denke mal ein Fu läßt sich schneller Auf Druckanpassung nachregeln. Also S-D Pumpe Dauerhaft ein, und dann die über FU geregelten Nachziehn, je nach Bedarf.
Evtl weitere Prozessmarken doch Hardewaremäßig nachverkabeln lassen, weil es evtl Praktisch wäre wenn auf einen bevorstehenden Prozess entsprechend der Druck um 2 Bar angehoben werden Könnte um dann ab Bedarfsfall nachzuregeln.
Oder aber mit Überdruckventilen arbeiten, die die Schwankungen dann auch wegnehmen können.
Ist z.B. was bei der Feuerwehr bei "Langer Wegstrecke" quasi angewandt wird, spätestens an der Einsatzstelle wird ein Druckminderer dazwichengeschaltet.
Auch hier sollte nicht mehr als 8 Bar Ausgangsdruck betrieben werden, nur durch "wegschalten von Verbraucher" Wird Quasi auch kurzzeitig die "Hyterese" von Strahlrohr schließen und Maschinist die Pumpenleistung unterschritten, und auf einmal stehen da je nach Strecke und Pumpe(TS) schnell 14 Bar und mehr an. Also die Abnahme gegenüber der Förderleistung.
Würde da dann ehr nachsehen ob da nicht ein "Überdruckventil" sich nicht Hardwareseitig einbauen läßt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 April 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> ..Das mit der Kaskadenregelung hört sich super an wie wäre das zu realisieren?


Du nimmst deinen bisherigen Regler als Führungsregler. Das Ausgangssignal des Reglers gibst du jedoch nicht direkt auf die FUs, sondern berechnest daraus einen Sollwert für die Folgeregler (z.Bsp. 0..100% --> 4..8bar). Mit den Folgereglern regelst du dann die Drücke an den Einspeisestellen. Ob es wirklich was bringt weiss ich nicht, aber ein Versuch wäre es wert. Richtige Parametrierung ist zwingend notwendig, sonst wird's eher schlechter.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## bike (8 April 2008)

nade schrieb:


> Würde da dann ehr nachsehen ob da nicht ein "Überdruckventil" sich nicht Hardwareseitig einbauen läßt.



Würde ich auch so sehen.
Die Pumpe die die Grundlast macht, muss auf etwas weniger als den Maximaldruck eingepegelt werden.
Den Druckausgleich kannst du mit den FU machen. 

Konkret: Die Pumpe die S/D läuft bekommt ein Bypass der bei ca 80% Nenndruck aufmacht.
Dann werden über die FU die Lasten zu bzw abgeregelt.
Wichtig ist, dass du den Förderbereich der Pumpe kennst, nach diesem die Minimalfrequenz festlegst,  und die      Pumpen nicht im eigenen Saft laufen lässt.



bike


----------



## wincc (8 April 2008)

nade schrieb:


> Frage.. Warum soll die Stern-Dreieeck-Pumpe nur 4* pro stunde GEstartet werden?
> Denke mal ein Fu läßt sich schneller Auf Druckanpassung nachregeln. Also S-D Pumpe Dauerhaft ein, und dann die über FU geregelten Nachziehn, je nach Bedarf.
> Evtl weitere Prozessmarken doch Hardewaremäßig nachverkabeln lassen, weil es evtl Praktisch wäre wenn auf einen bevorstehenden Prozess entsprechend der Druck um 2 Bar angehoben werden Könnte um dann ab Bedarfsfall nachzuregeln.
> Oder aber mit Überdruckventilen arbeiten, die die Schwankungen dann auch wegnehmen können.
> ...



Also die Stern-Dreieck Pumpe darf nur 4 mal pro Stunde gestartet werden da sie nicht mehr verkraftet....... Vorgabe vom Hersteller.... da die Jungs das nicht wussten hat die Firma letzes Jahr 2 mal die Pumpe ausbauen und überholen lassen =) ... jedesmal 10000 Euro Schaden

Wie oben schon erwähnt kann die Grundlast auch unter die Leistung  der Sterndreieckspumpe fallen ... (20Liter/s) und dadurch wurde der Wasserdruck bis 15 Bar steigen.... (Bereits getestet) ... Anlagenbezogen halten die Leitungen aber nur 10Bar aus kurzfristig 12. 
Daher entfällt die Grundlastmethode mit SternDreieck

Änderungen am Netz entfallen wie auch bereits erwähnt

Softwarelösung und keine Baustelle


----------



## bike (8 April 2008)

Dann fällt mir nur ein, die S/D Pumpe auf FU umbauen.
Dann die Grundlast ermitteln und die Frequenz so einpegeln.
Dann eine Umschaltung programmieren,, die die Pumpen nacheinander      einschalten, so werden die Pumpen regelmässig einschaltet , dadurch werden auch Lagerschäden vermieden.
Oder die S/D weglassen und die drei verbliebenen Pumpen einsetzen was wenig sinnvoll, aber billig ist.

bike


----------



## crash (8 April 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> ...Softwarelösung und keine Baustelle



also wieder elektronisches Pflaster auf mechanische Wunde.*ROFL*
wird ja immer wieder von den ahnungslosen Vorgesetzten gefordert.


----------



## wincc (9 April 2008)

erstmal an Crash =) richtig =)

so dann Bypass ist nicht machbar da ich Brunnenwasser das ich entnommen habe aus Wassergesetzlichen Gründen nicht zurückpumpen darf ! Thema Grundwasserverschmutzung. Und weglaufen lassen wäre reine Strom und Wasserverschwendung ... wie gesagt 20 Liter / s das wären selbst bei nur 80% am Tag 1300m³

also 2 pumpen reichen im normalfall aus .... 3 pumpen nur bei spitzenzeiten 

die SD Pumpe bleibt reine Reservepumpe falls mal ein FU ausfällt oder aus irgendwelchen Gründen ein Druckabfall eintritt. 

Denke ich werde mal die Kaskadenregelung testen


Bin aber für weitere Vorschläge immer offen


----------



## Fredo (9 April 2008)

Hallo WINCC,

wir hatten bei einer Druckregelung mit 5 Pumpen (alle mit 75 kW FU) auch das Problem und haben es folgendermaßen gelöst:
Wichtig ist die Kennlinie der Pumpen!
Bei unseren Pumpen war es möglich den Druck konstant zu halten, in dem wir bei einer Frequenz größer 45 Hz die nächste Pumpe zugeschaltet haben.
Beide Pumpen liefen nun z.B. mit 30 Hz (und werden über den gleichen Stellwert: 25-45Hz geregelt).
Bei einer Frequenz kleiner 25 Hz haben wir dann wieder eine Pumpe abgeschaltet.
Und so weiter und sofort...
Waren alle 5 Pumpen in Betrieb wurde der Stellwert auf max. 50 Hz erhöht.

Ob das bei dir auch funktioniert hängt natürlich von deinem System ab.

Viel Erfolg,
FREDO


----------



## Pinguino (9 April 2008)

Wie hast dies gelöst wenn eine Pumpe oder mehrere Pumpen kaputt sind?
Hast du dir eine Wahrheitstabelle aufgestellt damit du jede Situation ausprogrammieren kannst?


----------



## wincc (10 April 2008)

Genau diese Frage wär als nächstes gekommen

was mache ich bei Ausfall eines FU´s


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (10 April 2008)

Was sind denn für Umrichter verbaut ? Ich erinnere mich dunkel an eine ähnliche Anwendung , wo die PID - Funktion der Micromaster für eine Kühlwasserregelung (Druck+Durchfluss) für mehrere Betriebsteile (Giesserei u.a.) genutzt wurde.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 April 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> ..was mache ich bei Ausfall eines FU´s


Falls es mit der Kaskadenregelung funktionieren sollte, übernehmen die anderen Stationen weitestgehend die Leistung der ausgefallenen Pumpe. So gesehen würde sich vielleicht auch die SD-Station recht einfach leistungsabhängig integrieren lassen. Bei anderen Lösungen ist eventuell eine Störumschaltung angebracht.


Gruß, Onkel


----------

